# rechner kackt immer ab



## elbe13 (3. Juni 2005)

hallo

brauche HILFE... mein rechner kackt immer ab....fahr ihn ganz normal hoch und dann läuft er eigentlich ganz rund und plötzlich macht es zack monitor geht aus und rechner startet sich neu und das macht er dann erstmal 2-3 mal

was könnte das sein ? bin am verzweifeln 


gruß

jenny


----------



## Mr Mr Mazen (3. Juni 2005)

Wäre erstmal ganz nützlich zu wissen, was du für einen Rechner hast, und was für ein Betriebssystem.

hast du vielleicht irgendwas neu installiert oder kommt ne Fehlermeldung


----------



## elbe13 (4. Juni 2005)

weder an der  hardware noch an der software wurde was verändert es taucht auch keine fehlermeldung auf er geht einfach aus....

AMD 1,2 ghz 
betriebssystem windows xp

er schaltet sich nur anfangs immer aus und 2 - 10 x wenn man es einmal geschafft hat dann läufts...


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. Juni 2005)

Also ich tippe da doch mal auf Fehler im Betriebssystem zumindest war das bei mir mal so.
Versuch mal ob er eventuell mit Knoppix und co stabil läuft.

Hast du auch mal einen Virenscanner drüberlaufen lassen und aktuelle Windows Updates gesaugt ?


----------



## timo0804 (4. Juni 2005)

Vielleicht erstmal Virenscanner drüberlaufen lassen.
Wenn es dann nicht geht, würd ich vorschlagen das Betriebssystem neuzuinstallieren bzw. núr WIndows zu reparieren (siehst du wenn du von der CD startest).


----------



## huwi (20. September 2010)

Hallo,

würde dir auch empfehlen das Betriebsystem einfach nochmal neu aufzusetzen.
Einfach auf deine Windows CD booten und anweisungen folgen ;-)

Gruß
Huwi


----------



## Dr Dau (21. September 2010)

Hallo!

@huwi, meinst Du nicht dass sich das Problem nach über 5 Jahren erledigt haben könnte?

BTW: wenn der Rechner immer abkackt, dann würde ich es erstmal mit regelmässigem spülen versuchen.
Andernfalls kommen weitere Probleme hinzu. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

